# '96 Mongoose IBOC Road



## tigeo (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, after almost 20 years of riding a mountain bike, I finally threw in the towel and decided to get a road bike. Primarily I wanted to be able to get saddle time on the road for fitness without having to drive to the trailhead. I decided on a used bike on ebay to get started rather than a bikesdirect or similar purchase. I worked in a LBS for several years while in school so I could do all the upgrade/repair work myself. I landed this one..a '96 Mongoose IBOC Road. Its a 52cm. It has 8-spd Campy Mirage. I tossed the aluminum fork for a carbon fiber (1") and upgraded the headset to a Cane Creek S2 with a new stem. The threadless set up is so much easier to make adjustments to bar/stem/reach etc. I also tossed on a set of new Hutchinson Equinox tires..the old Conti's were dry rotted. Looks like it had hung in the guy's garage for the better part of the last 14 years. The bike works flawlessly and seems light to me when compared with my mountain bike (21 lbs or so w/o pedals). Funny seeing a Mongoose road bike..they actually used to make some nice bikes before selling out and making WallyWorld junk!!

I paid $225 for the bike on ebay + shipping which brought it up to $275. I dropped another $200 on the fork, headset, spacers, bottle/cage, seat bag, and tires/tubes. I think for $475 I have a SWEET bike! I need to invest in some real road pedals and shoes, currently I am using my mountain Sidi's and the Wellgo knock-off SPD pedals on the bike which aren't that great.

Update: I added a shorter stem (70mm) and got a wider bar (42 instead of the 38 on there). Much better!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty neat!

Didn't Mongoose make a carbon fiber IBOC? I used to have a Mongoose carbon fiber frameset, but never built it into anything, and then sold it. I _think_ it was an IBOC. This would have been about 8-10 years or so ago.


----------



## tigeo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, looks like they did make some carbon bikes according to bikepedia. I definately will have on the only one of these in town!!


----------

